# Len, new tires?



## Triple E (Oct 1, 2011)

Len didn't you buy some new Toyo's or Yoko's this last spring?  If so, now that you have been up to Alaska and back, what do you think of them?


----------



## LEN (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes got the Toyo's. The first few hundred miles I wondered about them, but I read other owners who said they had the same feeling of them being a little loosie goosie but then settled down. And mine did the same. Going to and from Alaska we encountered all kinds of roads,dry, dirt, mud, gravel, bad pavement, good pavement, a bit of snowy road and they are great. Paid $2400 for a set of six(with a date code the month I got them), almost a grand cheaper than other brands, mounted balanced with beads and out the door plus a load range higher. I am very well satisfied with them. OH got them in Or. no sales tax.

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Oct 1, 2011)

glad you are happy with them


----------



## akjimny (Oct 1, 2011)

Len - We had only gone about 80 miles out of Anchorage when I blew an inside dual.  I have roadside assistance, but where we were - no bars on the cell phone.  So I pulled off the flat, mounted up the spare, and headed back to Anchorage.  The four rear tires were the originals from when the coach was built in 2006/2007.

I checked the base exchange - they could get tires (Michelin) in 2 to 3 days, but didn't work on motorhomes.  I checked Costco - they only had one tire in stock (Goodyear) but could get the other three in a week or so.  I checked Sam's Club, they had four in stock (BF Goodrich) but didn'y work on motorhomes.  Finally ended up at Johnson's Tires downtown.  They had tires (Maxxis Maverick), buy three, get one free.  So I got four, mounted and balanced for $654.00.  Maxxis is a Taiwanese brand but the tires have "Made in USA" on the sidewalls.  Anchorage to Sioux Falls, SD over the same nasty Canadian roads you travelled, and no problems, so far.

Too bad you can't come to the M&G.  Hope you are recovering well from your surgery.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 1, 2011)

well I got GY RV670 6 in all for 2250 outthe door mounted and balance. I sent a copy off to GY and got $50 rebate per tire. The DOT dates was the year month was within the time frame I asked for. So for satified


----------



## Triple E (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats a darn good price for GY isn't Hollis?  I thought they where up there with the Mich's.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought so Steve, but a friend of mine from the Atlanta race track told me he bought Mich truck tire for his pace arrow and was very much satisfied with them, so much that his frind bought from the same tire dealer a set to go on his MH. And they said they was much cheaper than buying a brand name that is said to be for MH like I did. OH well maybe next time.


----------

